# figli



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

ho un gran dilemma da risolvere che mi torce lo stomaco..qualcuno ha voglia di ascoltare?


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

vai  gianf, son tutta orecchi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

siamo qui per te


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

per farla breve...ci siamo innamorati perdutamente,lei sposata da anni,io no, non poteva aver figli ma...con me invece c'è stato il miracolo, panico e paure ci hanno travolto , ma anche molta felicità, abbiamo deciso insieme di andare avanti ,ho commesso solo un grande errore di non mettere delle condizioni,alla nascita,cioè che la nostra relazione venisse messa alla luce,per non nasconderci,per sentirmi chiamare "papa",invece...ora vedo crescere il frutto del nostro amore solo da lontano e, ne soffro tantissimo,mentre lei..cerca di tornare ad essere la brava mogliettina....sto malissimo


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> per farla breve...ci siamo innamorati perdutamente,lei sposata da anni,io no, non poteva aver figli ma...con me invece c'è stato il miracolo, panico e paure ci hanno travolto , ma anche molta felicità, abbiamo deciso insieme di andare avanti ,ho commesso solo un grande errore di non mettere delle condizioni,alla nascita,cioè che la nostra relazione venisse messa alla luce,per non nasconderci,per sentirmi chiamare "papa",invece...ora vedo crescere il frutto del nostro amore solo da lontano e, ne soffro tantissimo,mentre lei..cerca di tornare ad essere la brava mogliettina....sto malissimo


 
cioè si è fatta mettere incinta ed è rimasta col marito?
ma lui non sapeva che lei non poteva aver figli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> per farla breve...ci siamo innamorati perdutamente,lei sposata da anni,io no, non poteva aver figli ma...con me invece c'è stato il miracolo, panico e paure ci hanno travolto , ma anche molta felicità, abbiamo deciso insieme di andare avanti ,ho commesso solo un grande errore di non mettere delle condizioni,alla nascita,cioè che la nostra relazione venisse messa alla luce,per non nasconderci,per sentirmi chiamare "papa",invece...ora vedo crescere il frutto del nostro amore solo da lontano e, ne soffro tantissimo,mentre lei..cerca di tornare ad essere la brava mogliettina....sto malissimo


 
vatti a fidare dei medici...

ma tu perché hai tanta certezza che sia il frutto del vostro amore e non il frutto dell'amore suo e del marito?

ti prego non dirmi che lei col marito non fa sesso


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

non si è fatta mettere in cinta , i medici


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

non gli avevano dato possibilità di aver figli


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

ma il marito sa che il figlio non è suo ??
vi vedete ancora ?


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

è la mia fotocopia di quando ero piccolo, comunque ora mi sto informando sul test di paternità, 
comunque se è mia figlia che faccio? parlo metto tutto in piazza, mi suicido..o cos'altro?


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

no il marito non sa nulla...e noi ci vediamo ma lei è sempre più fredda nei miei confronti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> è la mia fotocopia di quando ero piccolo, comunque ora mi sto informando sul test di paternità,
> comunque se è mia figlia che faccio? parlo metto tutto in piazza, *mi suicido*..o cos'altro?


 
esagerato!

non fare nulla. sarebbe tua figlia biologicamente parlando, ma è un altro l'uomo che le sta facendo da padre. mettiti da parte, ci andrebbe di mezzo solo lei.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

...facile a dirsi..io non riesco ad acettare questa situazione


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

....magari tra un pò qualcuno si domanderà della nostra somiglianza


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ....magari tra un pò qualcuno si domanderà della nostra somiglianza


 
spiega bene:
lei non poteva aver figli ed è rimasta ingravidata da te.
ma il marito che dice? al miracolo al miracolo?


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

...ho provato tempo fa a lasciar perdere,ma lei nel momento del bisogno o dello sconforto , mi  cerca, e io che continuo ad amarla gli do corda , per poi ritornare solo


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

...sembra strano ma da 10 anni ci provavano con tutti gli esami a lei e lui


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ...ho provato tempo fa a lasciar perdere,ma lei nel momento del bisogno o dello sconforto , mi cerca, e io che continuo ad amarla gli do corda , per poi ritornare solo


sei capitato tra le grinfie di una stronza. cose che capitano. se le cose stanno così io non crederei neanche che la figlia è tua.



gianf ha detto:


> ...sembra strano ma da 10 anni ci provavano con tutti gli esami a lei e lui


che significa, in italiano?


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

sta di fatto che io vorrei essere al mio posto e prendere le mie responsabilità...cosi continuo a non vivere aspettando non so cosa,non riuscendo a pensare ad un'altra persona ,magari trovandomi un giorno con qualcuno che bussa alla mia porta


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

siamo daccordo nel fare il test...non voglio più avere alcun dubbio


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

si scusa era da 10 anni che provavano ad aver dei figli


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

quanti anni ha la bambina?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> si scusa era da 10 anni che provavano ad aver dei figli


 
il fatto che per 10 anni non siano riusciti, non significa però che lei non potesse averne. 
dev'essere un medico a stabilire la non fertilità, non i tentativi falliti


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quanti anni ha la bambina?


2 anni


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto che per 10 anni non siano riusciti, non significa però che lei non potesse averne.
> dev'essere un medico a stabilire la non fertilità, non i tentativi falliti


infatti tanto di certificato medico


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> infatti tanto di certificato medico


ah ok.

scusa se faccio l'avvocato del diavolo ma... tu questi certificati immagino non li abbia visti eh?


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah ok.
> 
> scusa se faccio l'avvocato del diavolo ma... tu questi certificati immagino non li abbia visti eh?


ok , facciamo finta che non ci siano certificati, la mia situazione non cambia mica,io continuo ad avere una figlia che vedo, e cresce in un'altra famiglia,e non lo concepisco


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> 2 anni


 mah, davvero non so...
ti rendi conto di cosa comporterebbe per lei ora cambiare 'padre'?
trovarsi a chiamare 'papà ' un altro uomo? che confusione? 
E poi non penso che la tua donna lascerebbe il marito... o forse tu speri sia lui che lascia lei?
Lei ti chiama, ti cerca, tu sei la stampella del suo matrimonio.
Ti rendi conto che se tu non ci fossi loro si sarebbero lascaiti? Ebbene sì, non  avrebbero avuto l'amico pronto ad ascoltare e che la consolasse e distraesse e quindi le crisi sarebbero essplose.... invece la tua presenza le ha sedate....
non so consigliarti.
certo, prima fai il test.
ma poi pensa bene se davvero vuoi strappare questa bambina alla sua vita normale. Se te la senti di fare il papà del fine settimana ogni due. Nel qual caso, se le tue speranze non riguardano la madre ma solo la figlia... allora vai avanti con la battaglia per riconoscerla: test, avvocati, alimenti e visite consentite...
mi spiace per te, comunque, che brutta situazione...


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ok , facciamo finta che non ci siano certificati, la mia situazione non cambia mica,io continuo ad avere una figlia che vedo, e cresce in un'altra famiglia,e non lo concepisco


ma scusa, questa situazione diventa inaccettabile ora?? dopo 2 anni??


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

io sono del " ogniuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità" e vada avanti per la strada che ha voluto imboccare...peccato che sia solo io a pensarla così


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Settembre 2009)

*e invece...*



gianf ha detto:


> ...facile a dirsi..io non riesco ad acettare questa situazione


e invece devi accettarla la situazione,quel bambino ormai ha radicata dentro di se l'immagine di un papa' che non sei tu,lasciamo stare il test che dimostrerebbe se e' o non e' tuo,tu stai dicendo che vuoi sostituirti a una figura (quella del padre) in un momento nel quale causeresti un trauma a quel bambino...lasciali stare a tutti e 3...se un giorno il bambino sapra' la verita' (ammesso come ti stanno gia dicendo che non sia nemmeno tuo) e verra' a cercarti allora ok...ma ora NO  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non penso che tu volessi si creasse una situazione del genere in cui l'unico a pagarne le certe conseguenze sare' un bimbo...ma avevi gia messo in conto che questa relazione clandestina poteva finire da un momento all'altro...ecco adesso sarebbe il momento per concluderla...

Non ho idea di che ti presa eserciti su di te questa signora,se di tipo fisico o emotivo...non mi interessa,sparisci dal suo raggio d'azione...non tanto per te (anche se e' pure per te...) quanto per quel bambino perche' e' in un eta' in cui una cosa cosi non si sa nemmeno che conseguenze avrebbe sulla sua crescita...

vado a dormire notte a tutti


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, questa situazione diventa inaccettabile ora?? dopo 2 anni??


...sai due anni di illusioni


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> e invece devi accettarla la situazione,quel bambino ormai ha radicata dentro di se l'immagine di un papa' che non sei tu,lasciamo stare il test che dimostrerebbe se e' o non e' tuo,tu stai dicendo che vuoi sostituirti a una figura (quella del padre) in un momento nel quale causeresti un trauma a quel bambino...lasciali stare a tutti e 3...se un giorno il bambino sapra' la verita' (ammesso come ti stanno gia dicendo che non sia nemmeno tuo) e verra' a cercarti allora ok...ma ora NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah, non sono per niente d'accordo!!!
Se oggi scoprissi una cosa del genere odierei il mio padre biologico per non avermi nemmeno cercata!!!
Se non sanno come fare possono coinvolgere una psicologa dell'infanzia, ma non penso si possa ignorare così una paternità e un legame intenso!!!


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

*Gianf*

non ho capito una cosa, lei esclude al 100% che la figlia possa essere del marito? Visto che non è d'accordo con te sul test del DNA, io qualche dubbio ce l'avrei... Fai fare il test, eventualmente fatti aiutare da un avvocato. Se è figlia tua è ANCHE figlia tua. E come tutti i padri del mondo hai diritto di vederla di preoccupartene di seguirla nella sua crescita.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (8 Settembre 2009)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> mah, non sono per niente d'accordo!!!
> Se oggi scoprissi una cosa del genere odierei il mio padre biologico per non avermi nemmeno cercata!!!
> Se non sanno come fare possono coinvolgere una psicologa dell'infanzia, ma non penso si possa ignorare così una paternità e un legame intenso!!!



Grande il bambino ha due anni non due giorni...ormai la famiglia per lui e' quella...se il legame era cosi intenso...la donna la metteva spalle al muro appena sapeva della gravidanza...un papa' che dopo due anni vuole sistemare un casino che cmq anche lui ha contribuito a creare e' meglio che se stia zitto e buono e aspetti...se il figlio quando sapra' lo odiera' avra' tutto il diritto di farlo e poi perdonarlo....quello che dici tu Grande valeva due anni e nove mesi fa...se lui in quei due anni ha voluto credere alla piccola fiammiferaia ora non puo' pretendere di incasinare l'infanzia di un bimbo che ha messo le radici...

Non sono un esperto ma credo che nessun psicologo infantile darebbe parere favorevole a questa cosa...


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

il test lo vuole anche lei...e le sue condizioni sono che io posso vederla quando voglio,nella ma tra noi deve finire tutto


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> il test lo vuole anche lei...e le sue condizioni sono che io posso vederla quando voglio,nella ma tra noi deve finire tutto


e allora?? non ti va bene?? non dicevi che quel che ti preme è tua figlia?


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora?? non ti va bene?? non dicevi che quel che ti preme è tua figlia?


si si ma le condizioni non sono come di un marito separato,che può star vicino ai figli, e magari passare anche le vacanze con loro,io sarei soggetto a soli pochi momenti e non so nemmeno quando...


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ...sai due anni di illusioni


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> il test lo vuole anche lei...e le sue condizioni sono che io posso vederla quando voglio,nella ma tra noi deve finire tutto


Ah beh quello è un altro discorso però. Non puoi strumentalizzare la bambina per arrivare a lei.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


per amore ho acettato che nascesse e se tornassi indietro lo rifarei...ma ora sono proprio deluso


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> per amore ho acettato che nascesse








   non dirmi che l'avete cercato un figlio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> non dirmi che l'avete cercato un figlio?


miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! ma se ha detto che lei era convinta di essere sterile!!!


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> non dirmi che l'avete cercato un figlio?


no, perchè i dottori dicevano che non ne poteva avere quindi...


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> no, perchè i dottori dicevano che non ne poteva avere quindi...


Quindi chissenefrega se lei era sposata... certo certo. Rapporti col marito ne aveva?


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! ma se ha detto che lei era convinta di essere sterile!!!


scusa ma non ti seguo, allora, i dott.ri dicevano che non poteva averne,ma quando è capitato abbiamo deciso di tenerla, credendo che  tra noi sarebbe così nata una nuova famiglia....mi sbagliavo


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> non dirmi che l'avete cercato un figlio?


beccata n. 2  

	
	
		
		
	


	




tu leggi solo l'ultimo, e salti l'essenziale arrivando a veloci conclusioni .
se ti ribecco la terza volta verrai bocciata


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> scusa ma non ti seguo, allora, i dott.ri dicevano che non poteva averne,ma quando è capitato abbiamo deciso di tenerla, credendo che tra noi sarebbe così nata una nuova famiglia....mi sbagliavo


Gianf mi spiace ma alla luce dei fatti, tu ci credevi, lei no...


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi chissenefrega se lei era sposata... certo certo. Rapporti col marito ne aveva?


sposata o no quando due persone si amano affrontano tutto...la nostra non era una semplice scapatella..


----------



## Iago (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> sposata o no quando due persone si amano affrontano tutto...la nostra non era una semplice scapatella..



...quanti anni avete? (se vuoi dirlo...)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi chissenefrega se lei era sposata... *certo certo.* Rapporti col marito ne aveva?


che indisponente che sei.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gianf mi spiace ma alla luce dei fatti, tu ci credevi, lei no...


si ok ma ora che faccio..il padre nascosto fra le fronde?


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> sposata o no quando due persone si amano affrontano tutto...la nostra non era una semplice scapatella..


Sì Gianf, ma lei era sposata. Non è che facendo un figlio si convince chi è poco convinto eh... Comunque la bimba è troppo piccola, dovresti pensare al suo bene.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...quanti anni avete? (se vuoi dirlo...)


40


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Gianf, ma lei era sposata. Non è che facendo un figlio si convince chi è poco convinto eh... Comunque la bimba è troppo piccola, dovresti pensare al suo bene.


io cerco di partire dal principio che il suo bene viene prima di tutto,ma sai che è devastante vederla chiamare papa un altro? e mi metto anche nei panni di lui che crede di crescere sua figlia....


----------



## Iago (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> 40


..anche io credo che ormai sia troppo tardi per fare casino sulla bambina, ma sia ora di chiudere con la signora!

...anche il test era una cosa da fare alla nascita...ma boh?


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

..io sono sempre per la cruda verità che una bella menzonia


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> io cerco di partire dal principio che il suo bene viene prima di tutto,ma sai che è devastante vederla chiamare papa un altro? e mi metto anche nei panni di lui che crede di crescere sua figlia....


Sì Gianf ti capisco, ma prova a pensarci... la madre lascia il marito, si porta via la bambina, viene a vivere con te... Piano piano, bisogna andarci pianissimo in queste cose. Comincia col test del DNA, magari ti fai tutte queste paranoie per niente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> io cerco di partire dal principio che il suo bene viene prima di tutto,ma sai che è devastante vederla chiamare papa un altro? e mi metto anche nei panni di lui che crede di crescere sua figlia....


a me sembra che tu metta il tuo di bene, davanti a tutto. e di metterti nei panni di lui, diciamocelo, te ne cala nulla. nella sua ignoranza lui è felice. non è l'unico. non è il primo. non sarà l'ultimo. mi spiace ma dovresti farti i fatti i fatti tuoi e non immischiarti in una famiglia che non ti appartiene. il fatto che lo sperma fosse il tuo, non fa di te il padre di quella bambina.


----------



## Iago (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ..io sono sempre per la cruda verità che una bella menzonia


infatti!

...però oggi parleresti con un ritardo di 2 anni e 9 mesi...non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì Gianf ti capisco, ma prova a pensarci... la madre lascia il marito, si porta via la bambina, viene a vivere con te... Piano piano, bisogna andarci pianissimo in queste cose. Comincia col test del DNA, magari ti fai tutte queste paranoie per niente.[/quot
> hai perfettamente ragione per il test,infatti sarà da fare,anche perchè se lei continua a dire che vuole rimanere con suo marito nonostante questo, io vorrei rifarmi una vita, e se trovo la compagna giusta che mi faccia tornare il sorriso, non vorrò tenermi questo segreto dentro che magari un giorno salterà fuori mettendomi nuovamente in una situazione disperata...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> sposata o no quando due persone si amano affrontano tutto...la nostra non era una semplice scapatella..


 se non era una scappatella (per lei) avrebbe lasciato il marito 2 anni e 9 mesi fa, non credi?


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se non era una scappatella (per lei) avrebbe lasciato il marito 2 anni e 9 mesi fa, non credi?


arguta e perfida ma sincera


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione per il test,infatti sarà da fare,anche perchè se lei continua a dire che vuole rimanere con suo marito nonostante questo, io vorrei rifarmi una vita, e se trovo la compagna giusta che mi faccia tornare il sorriso, *non vorrò tenermi questo segreto dentro che magari un giorno salterà fuori mettendomi nuovamente in una situazione disperata...*


Se il test dicesse che la paternità è tua puoi parlarne con lei, chiederle di avere notizie della bambina, di vederla qualche volta, non sarà semplice. Ma ti ripeto, niente strumentalizzazioni.


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Settembre 2009)

Ho il sospetto che tu sia servito solo ai fini del concepimento.
Non credo che lei ti voglia, nè come marito, nè come padre.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ho il sospetto che tu sia sevito solo ai fini del concepimento.
> Non credo che lei ti voglia, nè come marito, nè come padre.


Ho lo stesso sospetto anch'io. Triste storia.


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> infatti tanto di certificato medico


Non mi risulta che si rilascino questo tipo di certificati. Se non in casi particolari.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se non era una scappatella (per lei) avrebbe lasciato il marito 2 anni e 9 mesi fa, non credi?


...l'amore fodera di spesso prosciutto gli occhi, e il cuore non vede..


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se il test dicesse che la paternità è tua puoi parlarne con lei, chiederle di avere notizie della bambina, di vederla qualche volta, non sarà semplice. Ma ti ripeto, niente strumentalizzazioni.


si , ma allora tutto dovrebbe venire a galla...come gli giustifica al marito che ogni tanto vedo sua figlia? e questo ciò che non vuole lei....mi inerme in attesa di giudizio e condanna


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ...l'amore fodera di spesso prosciutto gli occhi, e il cuore non vede..


guarda che pure tu hai il prosciutto sugli occhi eh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ...l'amore fodera di spesso prosciutto gli occhi, e il cuore non vede..


 
ma lei fantozzi, sput, è un poeta


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ho lo stesso sospetto anch'io. Triste storia.


ormai mi ci sono abbituato a lacrime  e dormire con le loro foto,ma non so quanto la mia psiche reggerà


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ormai mi ci sono abbituato a lacrime e dormire con le loro foto,ma non so quanto la mia psiche reggerà


 
scusa quanti anni hai detto di avere?


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

40


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ormai mi ci sono abbituato a lacrime e dormire con le loro foto,ma non so quanto la mia psiche reggerà


Gianf su su, prima il test, prima possibile...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che pure tu hai il prosciutto sugli occhi eh?


 ma infatti a sè si riferiva...


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma infatti a sè si riferiva...


scusa ma 
non ho capito


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ho il sospetto che tu sia servito solo ai fini del concepimento.
> Non credo che lei ti voglia, nè come marito, nè come padre.


Quoto.

Poi non capisco se la cosa premeva cosi'tanto perche' aspettare 2 anni...boh


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> 40


Lasciali perdere. E rifatti una vita. Trovati una ragazza e con il suo consenso, metti su un asquadra di calcio. Piantala di fare il fuco...o altrimenti ti chiederanno di dare un fratellino alla primogenita. Si sa, che l'appetito vien mangiando


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Lasciali perdere. E rifatti una vita. Trovati una ragazza e con il suo consenso, metti su un asquadra di calcio. Piantala di fare il fuco...o altrimenti ti chiederanno di dare un fratellino alla primogenita. Si sa, che l'appetito vien mangiando


..e che non riesco a pensare a una compagna per la vita tenendogli nascosta questa verità,


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Poi non capisco se la cosa premeva cosi'tanto perche' aspettare 2 anni...boh


L'ho detto. vuole il fratellino.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ..e che non riesco a pensare a una compagna per la vita tenendogli nascosta questa verità,


Beh  se vuoi potrai dirglielo, non e'che hai commesso un omicidio.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ..e che non riesco a pensare a una compagna per la vita tenendogli nascosta questa verità,


Potresti dirglielo, magari senza fare nomi e cognomi eh...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> L'ho detto. vuole il fratellino.


Magari era il marito a non poter avere figli... un'opzione da non scartare


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Poi non capisco se la cosa premeva cosi'tanto perche' aspettare 2 anni...boh


perchè decisioni così importanti devono essere prese in 2...e qualcuno mi ha sempre fatto credere che non era il momento giusto, oltretutto per il primo anno di vita mi ha tenuto lontano da loro, poi un bel giorno si è rifatta viva


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh se vuoi potrai dirglielo, non e'che hai commesso un omicidio.


Infatti. C'è gente che nasconde cose ben peggiori...tu puoi dirlo tranquillamente. Certo, magari non al primo appuntamento.


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> perchè decisioni così importanti devono essere prese in 2...e qualcuno mi ha sempre fatto credere che non era il momento giusto, oltretutto per il primo anno di vita mi ha tenuto lontano da loro, poi un bel giorno si è rifatta viva


Te l'ho detto. Non scopartela.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto. Non scopartela.


In effetti... almeno usa le dovute precauzioni eh...


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Potresti dirglielo, magari senza fare nomi e cognomi eh...


ma ritorniamo al punto di partenza, se il test conferma,io voglio vederla crescere, quindi automaticamente saremo in 3 a sapere del segreto,


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ma ritorniamo al punto di partenza, se il test conferma,io voglio vederla crescere, quindi automaticamente saremo in 3 a sapere del segreto,


Non si vive con i se Gianf. Addirittura già stai a pensare a come dirlo a un'ipotetica compagna... non ti pare di correre un po' troppo?


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> In effetti... almeno usa le dovute precauzioni eh...


ma se i dott.ri avevano stabilito che non poteva avere figli...che precauzioni vuoi avere...oltretutto non è successo subito,


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ma se i dott.ri avevano stabilito che non poteva avere figli...che precauzioni vuoi avere...oltretutto non è successo subito,


Adesso sì però!


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Settembre 2009)

Ma ragiona. 
Se avesse voluto lasciare il marito, lo avrebbe fatto non appena rimasta incinta di te. Quale momento migliore per una donna innamorata di un amante? Era il momento buono per lasciare il marito e vivere con te.Non aveva alcun legame.
Lei non ti ha mai amato: che ti abbia usato o no, non è rilevante.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Adesso sì però!


non preoccuparti..è un momento di stallo...non vuole più rapporti con me, ha riscoperto il marito..e io sono pure diventato geloso...che miscela esplosiva..gelosia, segreti,desiderio di abbracciare la propria figlia alla luce del sole...che casino


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma ragiona.
> Se avesse voluto lasciare il marito, lo avrebbe fatto non appena rimasta incinta di te. Quale momento migliore per una donna innamorata di un amante? Era il momento buono per lasciare il marito e vivere con te.Non aveva alcun legame.
> Lei non ti ha mai amato: che ti abbia usato o no, non è rilevante.


inizio a pensarla pure io così, sai , mi sa che si è messa davanti a una calcolatrice e...


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ma ritorniamo al punto di partenza, se il test conferma,*io voglio vederla crescere*, quindi automaticamente saremo in 3 a sapere del segreto,


 
sapevi che lei era sposata 
i voglio qui si sprecano.
diciamo che te la sei presa in quel posto, e capisco sia dura.
ma volta pagina


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Settembre 2009)

Infatti. Lascia in pace quella bambina, di cui, casomai, se solo accidentalmente il padre. E lascia in pace una donna che non ti vuole.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sapevi che lei era sposata
> i voglio qui si sprecano.
> diciamo che te la sei presa in quel posto, e capisco sia dura.
> ma volta pagina


sai le donne agli uomini innamorati, fanno credere quello che vogliono,poi ti portano il conto,,,ma di una cosa sono felicissimo ho una bimba meravigliosa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> sai le donne agli uomini innamorati, fanno credere quello che vogliono,poi ti portano il conto,,,ma di una cosa sono felicissimo ho una bimba meravigliosa!!!!!!!!!


non ce l'hai tu 
ce l'hanno loro.
non hai manco fatto il test.
dopo 2 anni reclami la paternità ma lei non ha nessuna intenzione di mollare il marito
fattene una ragione
a 40 anni hai tutta la vita davanti


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> sai le donne agli uomini innamorati, fanno credere quello che vogliono,poi ti portano il conto,,,ma di una cosa sono felicissimo ho una bimba meravigliosa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> sai le donne agli uomini innamorati, fanno credere quello che vogliono,poi ti portano il conto,,,ma di una cosa sono felicissimo ho una bimba meravigliosa!!!!!!!!!


Gianf... la bambina non è lei, non puoi cercare di legare lei attraverso una figlia che non sai nemmeno se è tua. Non è sano.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ce l'hai tu
> ce l'hanno loro.
> non hai manco fatto il test.
> dopo 2 anni reclami la paternità ma lei non ha nessuna intenzione di mollare il marito
> ...


quando arriverà all'età della ragione è giusto che sappia la verità


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Non te ne frega un ceppa della bambina. Rosichi solo perchè la tua ex amante vive con il marito, ha una famiglia , e tu sei solo. La tua è invidia, non amore. Non puoi amare una bambina che credi sia tua figlia. e che non frequenti.
Fatti una vita tua.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gianf... la bambina non è lei, non puoi cercare di legare lei attraverso una figlia che non sai nemmeno se è tua. Non è sano.


non voglio legare nessuno a me se non vuole, ma se il test dirà che è mia, dovremmo trovare la soluzione perchè io possa interaggire con lei


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> quando arriverà all'età della ragione è giusto che sappia la verità


pora bambina.
lascia perdere, sei stato preso in giro.
non è bello ma può capitare.
se insisti rischi pure che ti chieda dei soldi per il mantenimento


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non te ne frega un ceppa della bambina. Rosichi solo perchè la tua ex amante vive con il marito, ha una famiglia , e tu sei solo. La tua è invidia, non amore. Non puoi amare una bambina che credi sia tua figlia. e che non frequenti.
> Fatti una vita tua.


ma io la frequento, magari non assiduamente,  sabato eravamo al mare tutti insieme,e lei con me gioca e si diverte molto


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ma io la frequento, magari non assiduamente, sabato eravamo al mare tutti insieme,e lei con me gioca e si diverte molto


grazie, giocherebbe pure con me se mi presento con un secchiello e la paletta


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pora bambina.
> lascia perdere, sei stato preso in giro.
> non è bello ma può capitare.
> se insisti rischi pure che ti chieda dei soldi per il mantenimento


magari così vorrà dire che la verità è venuta a galla


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> grazie, giocherebbe pure con me se mi presento con un secchiello e la paletta


volevo dire che gioca e cerca più me che su padre..magari lo sente chi sono


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> magari così vorrà dire che la verità è venuta a galla


 
ok allora vai dal marito e raccontagli tutto faccia a faccia.
fate il test del dna e se lei non ti vuole vai in tribunale a citarla per presa per il culo.
ocio che lui non si arrabbi e te meni


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ok allora vai dal marito e raccontagli tutto faccia a faccia.
> fate il test del dna e se lei non ti vuole vai in tribunale a citarla per presa per il culo.
> ocio che lui non si arrabbi e te meni


..che provocazione..se succede lo vedi alla tv...magari meniamo noi lei...


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ..che provocazione..se succede lo vedi alla tv...magari meniamo noi lei...


 
tutto può essere.
io la vedo grigia ma se ti senti di fare così fallo subito


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ..che provocazione..se succede lo vedi alla tv...magari meniamo noi lei...[/quot


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tutto può essere.
> io la vedo grigia ma se ti senti di fare così fallo subito


il prossimo passo è il test,poi vedremo


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> il prossimo passo è il test,poi vedremo


facci sapere assolutamente


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

vabbe grazie a tutti per ciò che avete scritto,non so se mi rivedrete, oggi ero in piena crisi e dovevo raccontare questa storia a qualcuno,per sfogarmi un pò per sentire altre opinioni, non è sano farsi e darsi risposte da soli, si impazzisce, grazie


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> vabbe grazie a tutti per ciò che avete scritto,non so se mi rivedrete, oggi ero in piena crisi e dovevo raccontare questa storia a qualcuno,per sfogarmi un pò per sentire altre opinioni, non è sano farsi e darsi risposte da soli, si impazzisce, grazie


 
prego, ma prima di fare qualsiasi cosa pensaci.
le tramvate in faccia capitano a tutti, l'importante è riflettere bene


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> scusa ma
> non ho capito


 ti riferivi a te quando dicevi che l'amore mette il prosciutto sugli occhi, no?
Asu diceva che tu ne avevi (di prosciutto sugli occhi) e io rispondevo che ti riferivi a te stesso, infatti...


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> prego, ma prima di fare qualsiasi cosa pensaci.
> le tramvate in faccia capitano a tutti, l'importante è riflettere bene


...non sempre si possono fare spallucce e girare pagina, ci sono situazioni più importanti


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ...non sempre si possono fare spallucce e girare pagina, ci sono situazioni più importanti


 ma per due anni cosa pensavi/aspettavi?
io sono donna e non posso capire, ma se ci tieni a lei, alla bambina, perchè per due anni hai finto che non ci fosse????? come hai fatto?


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti riferivi a te quando dicevi che l'amore mette il prosciutto sugli occhi, no?
> Asu diceva che tu ne avevi (di prosciutto sugli occhi) e io rispondevo che ti riferivi a te stesso, infatti...


a si ne avevo a chili e non credere che a oggi me lo sia tolto tutto


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ...non sempre si possono fare spallucce e girare pagina, ci sono situazioni più importanti


dopo 2 anni non dai questa idea, ma se vuoi rovinarti la vita accomodati


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma per due anni cosa pensavi/aspettavi?
> io sono donna e non posso capire, ma se ci tieni a lei, alla bambina, perchè per due anni hai finto che non ci fosse????? come hai fatto?


si per un anno ho aspettato , perchè lei si sentiva male per quel che aveva fatto, era confusa e voleva riflettere, ho rispettato il suo desiderio, poi è venuta a cercarmi,sai ero rinato , ma ora prende decisioni senza pensare minimamente al male che mi fa..


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> si per un anno ho aspettato , perchè lei si sentiva male per quel che aveva fatto, era confusa e voleva riflettere, ho rispettato il suo desiderio, poi è venuta a cercarmi,sai ero rinato , ma ora prende decisioni senza pensare minimamente al male che mi fa..


 ma tu alla bambina per due anni non hai pensato.
pensavi che stesse bene la madre e non ti curavi dello schock di tua figli quando avrebbe scoperto questa verità.
che sia a 2 o a 18 anni sarà comunque uno schock e bello forte.....
PErò  non ci hai pensato, purchè la madre stesse bene. Se aveste chiarito allora... magari lei sarebbe rimasta col marito ma tu avresti avuto il tuo ruolo.
mi domando quanto potrai amare questa piccola se fino a ieri amavi molto più la madre e nel momento in cui lei era indifesa e aveva più bisogno non ti sei curato del suo futuro....


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> quando arriverà all'età della ragione è giusto che sappia la verità


Se lo chiederà lei. SOLO se lo chiederà lei.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma tu alla bambina per due anni non hai pensato.
> pensavi che stesse bene la madre e non ti curavi dello schock di tua figli quando avrebbe scoperto questa verità.
> che sia a 2 o a 18 anni sarà comunque uno schock e bello forte.....
> PErò  non ci hai pensato, purchè la madre stesse bene. Se aveste chiarito allora... magari lei sarebbe rimasta col marito ma tu avresti avuto il tuo ruolo.
> mi domando quanto potrai amare questa piccola se fino a ieri amavi molto più la madre e nel momento in cui lei era indifesa e aveva più bisogno non ti sei curato del suo futuro....


solo il primo anno, sono rimasto vicino ma lontano,la bimba non era abbandonata a se stessa, aveva una madre e un padre,anche se nn ero io, e non sai quanto pensavo a loro,sapevo che la bimba stava bene , la mamma meno,non volevo turbarla di più, non volevo potesse cadere in un vortice depressivo, quindi ho sofferto a distanza,  è una buona madre,sono contento come la educa e interaggisce con lei,


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se lo chiederà lei. SOLO se lo chiederà lei.


prima o poi qualcuno , o lei ,guardandosi allo specchio noterà una somiglianza....e li qualcosa sucederà, e la madre che se ne rende conto di questa somiglianza, vuole comunque far finta di nulla e andare avanti per questa strada


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma tu alla bambina per due anni non hai pensato.
> pensavi che stesse bene la madre e non ti curavi dello schock di tua figli quando avrebbe scoperto questa verità.
> che sia a 2 o a 18 anni sarà comunque uno schock e bello forte.....
> PErò  non ci hai pensato, purchè la madre stesse bene. Se aveste chiarito allora... magari lei sarebbe rimasta col marito ma tu avresti avuto il tuo ruolo.
> mi domando quanto potrai amare questa piccola se fino a ieri amavi molto più la madre e nel momento in cui lei era indifesa e aveva più bisogno non ti sei curato del suo futuro....


..sicuramente in qualcosa ho peccato anch'io


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> prima o poi qualcuno , o lei ,guardandosi allo specchio noterà una somiglianza....e li qualcosa sucederà, e la madre che se ne rende conto di questa somiglianza, vuole comunque far finta di nulla e andare avanti per questa strada


Gianf la madre la madre, è lei che ti interessa... ma se lei non vuole più continuare con te dovresti cercare di fartene una ragione.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> è la mia fotocopia di quando ero piccolo, comunque ora mi sto informando sul test di paternità,
> comunque se è mia figlia che faccio? parlo metto tutto in piazza, mi suicido..o cos'altro?


metti tutto in piazza. La bambina ha il diritto di sapere.


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gianf la madre la madre, è lei che ti interessa... ma se lei non vuole più continuare con te dovresti cercare di fartene una ragione.


guarda ci siamo sentiti al tel ,gli ho detto basta finiamola qua, cerchiamo di capire che così ci facciamo solo del male, lascia solo che la possa vederla di tanto in tanto,ok va bene, mi ha confermato che vuole stare con lui, ok, non è riuscita a spiegarmi come faccia a guardarlo negli occhi e fargli credere che è sua figlia e vivere con un peso così sulla coscenza. dopo poco mi richiama dicendo che non può finire tutto così, che mi ama. ha paura che io parli


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> solo il primo anno, sono rimasto vicino ma lontano,la bimba non era abbandonata a se stessa, aveva una madre e un padre,anche se nn ero io, e non sai quanto pensavo a loro,sapevo che la bimba stava bene , la mamma meno,non volevo turbarla di più, non volevo potesse cadere in un vortice depressivo, quindi ho sofferto a distanza, è una buona madre,sono contento come la educa e interaggisce con lei,


 hai capito male: non intendo che l'hai lasciata nell'indigenza, ma che non hai previsto per lei la soluzione meno dolorosa.
un padre pensa con cento occhi e cento cuori, ce la mette tutta perchè il proprio figlio non soffra, nè ora nè mai, si ucciderebbe pur di saperlo felice.
tu non hai detto una volta che la vuoi vedere felice e serena, ma rivendichi i tuoi diritti e quella che vuoi vedere serena... è la madre!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pensaci bene, gianf, se la madre ti dicesse: ok, la riconosci, le dai il cognome, diciamo tutto, ma io resto con mio marito, tu mi dai il mantenimento e la vedi ogni tanto, ma solo quando lo dice il giudice, e non mi vedi nè senti più, ci pensa mio marito a intrattenere i rapporti. per te andrebbe bene????
Perchè io ho la sensazione che questa figlia... ti faccia difficile sentirla così tua....


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> prima o poi qualcuno , o lei ,guardandosi allo specchio noterà una somiglianza....e li qualcosa sucederà, e la madre che se ne rende conto di questa somiglianza, vuole comunque far finta di nulla e andare avanti per questa strada


 ti assicuro che io questo dubbio non me lo sono mai posto... eppure con la mia famiglia c'entro poco!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> guarda ci siamo sentiti al tel ,gli ho detto basta finiamola qua, cerchiamo di capire che così ci facciamo solo del male, lascia solo che la possa vederla di tanto in tanto,ok va bene, mi ha confermato che vuole stare con lui, ok, non è riuscita a spiegarmi come faccia a guardarlo negli occhi e fargli credere che è sua figlia e vivere con un peso così sulla coscenza. dopo poco mi richiama dicendo che non può finire tutto così, che mi ama. ha paura che io parli


Tu la vuoi questa figlia?
Allora PARLA!
metti alla prova l'amore di questa donna (così capirai che non le importa di te) e soprattutto fai chiarezza.
Prendi appuntamento con una psicologa infantile, spiegale la situazione, chiedi consiglio e agisci!
(ma ricorda che perderai la madre, devi scegliere...)


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tu la vuoi questa figlia?
> Allora PARLA!
> metti alla prova l'amore di questa donna (così capirai che non le importa di te) e soprattutto fai chiarezza.
> Prendi appuntamento con una psicologa infantile, spiegale la situazione, chiedi consiglio e agisci!
> (ma ricorda che perderai la madre, devi scegliere...)


grazie per la riflessione, è ovvio che voglio per prima la sua serenità, per la madre non è che lo persa...non l'ho mai avuta


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tu la vuoi questa figlia?
> Allora PARLA!
> metti alla prova l'amore di questa donna (così capirai che non le importa di te) e soprattutto fai chiarezza.
> Prendi appuntamento con una psicologa infantile, spiegale la situazione, chiedi consiglio e agisci!
> (ma ricorda che perderai la madre, devi scegliere...)


avevi già letto anche questo?
"guarda ci siamo sentiti al tel ,gli ho detto basta finiamola qua, cerchiamo di capire che così ci facciamo solo del male, lascia solo che la possa vederla di tanto in tanto,ok va bene, mi ha confermato che vuole stare con lui, ok, non è riuscita a spiegarmi come faccia a guardarlo negli occhi e fargli credere che è sua figlia e vivere con un peso così sulla coscenza. dopo poco mi richiama dicendo che non può finire tutto così, che mi ama. ha paura che io parli"


----------



## Old gianf (8 Settembre 2009)

ho una leggera confusione, fare i passi giusti e prendere  decisioni che non strumentalizzino i figli non è facile,mettere da parte la delusione,il rancore, e l'ingiustizia subita, sia la strada giusta per una conclusione serena pensando sempre e principalmente al suo bene e alla sua serenità. ho il desiderio e la volontà che lei mi riconosca per quel che sono...per dimostragli che non è venuta al mondo per caso...


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Lasciali perdere. E rifatti una vita. Trovati una ragazza e con il suo consenso, metti su un asquadra di calcio. Piantala di fare il fuco...o altrimenti ti chiederanno di dare un fratellino alla primogenita. Si sa, che l'appetito vien mangiando


* no dico, scusate.....state dicendo ad un padre (dite un po' quello che volete ma anche se ingannato lui E' suo padre) di dimenticarsene con un bel colpo di spugna*?
non ho parole


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma ragiona.
> Se avesse voluto lasciare il marito, lo avrebbe fatto non appena rimasta incinta di te. Quale momento migliore per una donna innamorata di un amante? Era il momento buono per lasciare il marito e vivere con te.Non aveva alcun legame.
> Lei non ti ha mai amato: che ti abbia usato o no, non è rilevante.


 che lei non fosse innamorata non cambia il fatto che un padre vuole vedere crescere sua figlia....anche se nata con un inganno perchè quest'uomo dovrebbe (anche la figlia ha ne ha il diritto 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 ) non esercitare questo diritto? che succede a questa bambina se fra qualche anno il padre legale si accorge o viene a scoprire il fatto e disconosce questa figlia?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> * no dico, scusate.....state dicendo ad un padre (dite un po' quello che volete ma anche se ingannato lui E' suo padre) di dimenticarsene con un bel colpo di spugna*?
> non ho parole



biologicamente, è il padre. ma non è MAI stato suo padre. il padre è chi la sta allevando, che sia giusto o no, che gli piaccia o no. 
e hai letto tutto il tred? lui vuole essere il padre per arrivare alla madre... leggi bene. bella motivazione. che lasci in pace questa bambina e gli lasci vivere una vita serena come sta facendo ora.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pora bambina.
> lascia perdere, sei stato preso in giro.
> non è bello ma può capitare.
> *se insisti rischi pure che ti chieda dei soldi per il mantenimento*


brugola spero che tu creda che questa storia sia inventata di sana pianta e gianf un burlone perchè quello che hai scritto non so nemmeno come definirlo....


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> biologicamente, è il padre. ma non è MAI stato suo padre. il padre è chi la sta allevando, che sia giusto o no, che gli piaccia o no.
> e hai letto tutto il tred? lui vuole essere il padre per arrivare alla madre... leggi bene. bella motivazione. che lasci in pace questa bambina e gli lasci vivere una vita serena come sta facendo ora.


 sono arrivato dove ho risposto. lui è ancora innamorato della madre ok....ma non ha (ancora, per me) scritto che vuole arrivare alla madre attraverso la bambina...che in ogni caso E' sua figlia e pare voglia fargli da padre...


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ok allora vai dal marito e raccontagli tutto faccia a faccia.
> fate il test del dna e se lei non ti vuole vai in tribunale a citarla per presa per il culo.
> ocio che lui non si arrabbi e te meni


 ma tu non ti prenderesti mazzate per tua figlia? io si....ma siamo usciti di senno?
mi pare di non capire/rvi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> sono arrivato dove ho risposto. lui è ancora innamorato della madre ok....ma non ha (ancora, per me) scritto che vuole arrivare alla madre attraverso la bambina...che in ogni caso E' sua figlia e* pare voglia fargli da padre*...



mink leggi tutto e poi mi dici. sbaglierò ma io non la penso così. tra l'altro non c'è neanche la certezza che sia suo padre. devono ancora fare il test


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> metti tutto in piazza. La bambina ha il diritto di sapere.


 finalm ente qualcuno che, secondo me, dice qualcosa di sensato


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mink leggi tutto e poi mi dici. sbaglierò ma io non la penso così. tra l'altro non c'è neanche la certezza che sia suo padre. devono ancora fare il test


ma se dice che è la sua copia spiccicata....ripeto, se poi non voliamo credre a questa storia...ma dire ad un uomo...vai per la tua strada E DIMENTICATI DI AVERE UNA FIGLIA....
lo trovo di un cinico francamente un po' esagerato....leggerò tutto....in linea generale però ho letto già prima che lui "cominciasse" a manifestare un "interesse" forte e ancora vivo per la madre che qualcuno gli ha consigliato di dimenticare e questo lo trovo inaccettabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma se dice che è la sua copia spiccicata....ripeto, se poi non voliamo credre a questa storia...ma dire ad un uomo...vai per la tua strada E DIMENTICATI DI AVERE UNA FIGLIA....
> lo trovo di un cinico francamente un po' esagerato....leggerò tutto....in linea generale però ho letto già prima che lui "cominciasse" a manifestare un "interesse" forte e ancora vivo per la madre che qualcuno gli ha consigliato di dimenticare e questo lo trovo inaccettabile



tu lo trovi cinico, io sensato per la bambina.
la madre non vuole fargli fare da padre, nessuno può costringerla esattamente come nessuno può costringere un padre a fare il padre, se non vuole esserlo. tanto vale non torturare la bambina.

p.s. ale non prendiamoci in giro, se pensasse veramente che questa bambina fosse la sua copia spiccicata, non vorrebbe fare alcun test!


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ho una leggera confusione, fare i passi giusti e prendere decisioni che non strumentalizzino i figli non è facile,mettere da parte la delusione,il rancore, e l'ingiustizia subita, sia la strada giusta per una conclusione serena pensando sempre e principalmente al suo bene e alla sua serenità. ho il desiderio e la volontà che lei mi riconosca per quel che sono...*per dimostragli che non è venuta al mondo per caso...*


mi sembra che non siano intenzioni egoistiche fino in fondo...anche perchè ripeto....se fra qualche anno il marito scopre tutto e disconosce (non dico che sia corretto ma può succedere) questa bambina?


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu lo trovi cinico, io sensato per la bambina.
> la madre non vuole fargli fare da padre, nessuno può costringerla esattamente come nessuno può costringere un padre a fare il padre, se non vuole esserlo. tanto vale non torturare la bambina.


ma qua si costringe un uomo a NON fare il padre contro la sua volontà....chi se ne sbatte che la madre l'ha partorita...a quanto pare lui questa bambina l'ha voluta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> mi sembra che non siano intenzioni egoistiche fino in fondo...anche perchè ripeto....se fra qualche anno il marito scopre tutto e disconosce (non dico che sia corretto ma può succedere) questa bambina?



e se un domani il padre (il marito della mamma) viene investito da un'auto e muore e lei rimane senza padre?


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu lo trovi cinico, io sensato per la bambina.
> la madre non vuole fargli fare da padre, nessuno può costringerla esattamente come nessuno può costringere un padre a fare il padre, se non vuole esserlo. tanto vale non torturare la bambina.
> 
> p.s. ale non prendiamoci in giro, se pensasse veramente che questa bambina fosse la sua copia spiccicata, non vorrebbe fare alcun test!


 angelo non prendiamoci in giro...se un giudice non avesse il test di paternità potrebbe ridergli in faccia al  padre che arriva lì con la motivazione della copia spiccicata....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma qua si costringe un uomo a NON fare il padre contro la sua volontà....chi se ne sbatte che la madre l'ha partorita...a quanto pare lui questa bambina l'ha voluta...


ale ma che dici? ma come puoi sostenere di aver voluto una bambina avuta da una donna dichiarata sterile dai medici, scusa?
lui ha detto di avere serenamente trombato senza precauzioni perché non c'era il rischio di una gravidanza...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> angelo non prendiamoci in giro...se un giudice non avesse il test di paternità potrebbe ridergli in faccia al  padre che arriva lì con la motivazione della copia spiccicata....



ma guarda che lui mica vuole andarci da un giudice


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ale ma che dici? ma come puoi sostenere di aver voluto una bambina avuta da una donna dichiarata sterile dai medici, scusa?
> lui ha detto di avere serenamente trombato senza precauzioni perché non c'era il rischio di una gravidanza...


 quandfo è rimnasta incinta mi sembra che lui fosse contento no? non i pare abbia detto che ha consigliato alla madre di sbarazzarsene...
ma nessuno è preoccupato per questa bambina che cresce con una donna che ha tali disvalori e invece si preoccupa di non traumatizzarla (per il momento 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ) e di volere che sia lasciata in pace da un padre che si vuole prendere la sua responsabilità?
mah!


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma guarda che lui mica vuole andarci da un giudice


 lo ha scritto o lo deduci tu?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> lo ha scritto o lo deduci tu?


ha scritto forse il contrario o lo decidi tu?


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> quandfo è rimnasta incinta mi sembra che lui fosse contento no? non i pare abbia detto che ha consigliato alla madre di sbarazzarsene...
> ma nessuno è preoccupato per questa bambina che cresce con una donna che ha tali disvalori e invece si preoccupa di non traumatizzarla (per il momento
> 
> 
> ...


ti quoto se veramente il padre vuol prendersi le sue responsabilità e non soltanto arrivare alla madre della presunta figlia .


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha scritto forse il contrario o lo decidi tu?


 tu hai scritto che LUI MICA VUOLE ANDARE D UN GIUDICE.... ma è palese che se una persona vuole fare valere i propri diritti di padre deve andare da un giudice e sicuramente non dal portiere sottocasa con la storia della fotocopia...


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ti quoto se veramente il padre vuol prendersi le sue responsabilità e non soltanto arrivare alla madre della presunta figlia .


 ma anche io sono d'accordo che se quello è il solo scopo è meglio che stia lontano....ho letto che ha scritto responsabilità verso SUA figlia e da lì mi scatta la solidarietà....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> quandfo è rimnasta incinta mi sembra che lui fosse contento no? non i pare abbia detto che ha consigliato alla madre di sbarazzarsene...
> ma nessuno è preoccupato per questa bambina che cresce con una donna che ha tali disvalori e invece si preoccupa di non traumatizzarla (per il momento
> 
> 
> ...



certo, credeva che così non l'avrebbe più lasciato e invece l'ha mandato in culo!
l'ha scritto che non usavano precauzioni perché lei non poteva rimanere incinta eh.
ah bhè allora portiamo via la bambina alla madre.
ma quante ce ne sono di gravidanze derivanti da un rapporto extramatrimoniale, che vengono portate avanti come se si trattasse di una gravidanza "normale"? io conosco anche un padre "clandestino". avrebbe voluto riconoscere la figlia, ma la madre ha preferito di no per non mandare a puttane il matrimonio. lui ha accettato la cosa e continua a vedere la figlia (che se non ricordo male ora ha 4  o 5 anni) regolarmente, come amico della madre e a provvedere a lei economicamente. stimo molto più lui che sa accontentarsi di uno "zio giovanni" di uno che a tutti i costi si vuole imporre non curandosi della felicità della figlia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> tu hai scritto che LUI MICA VUOLE ANDARE D UN GIUDICE.... ma è palese che se una persona vuole fare valere i propri diritti di padre deve andare da un giudice e sicuramente non dal portiere sottocasa con la storia della fotocopia...




se lui volesse andare dal giudice secondo me lo avrebbe scritto. per me vuole fare quello che ha dichiarato, nè più nè meno, fino a quando non scriverà che ha diverse intenzioni. io non gli ficco parole nè intenzioni in bocca.


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma anche io sono d'accordo che se quello è il solo scopo è meglio che stia lontano....ho letto che ha scritto responsabilità verso SUA figlia e da lì mi scatta la solidarietà....


l'ho letto anche io , ma ho percepito altro


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo, credeva che così non l'avrebbe più lasciato e invece l'ha mandato in culo!
> l'ha scritto che non usavano precauzioni perché lei non poteva rimanere incinta eh.
> ah bhè allora portiamo via la bambina alla madre.
> ma quante ce ne sono di gravidanze derivanti da un rapporto extramatrimoniale, che vengono portate avanti come se si trattasse di una gravidanza "normale"? io conosco anche un padre "clandestino". avrebbe voluto riconoscere la figlia, ma la madre ha preferito di no per non mandare a puttane il matrimonio. lui ha accettato la cosa e continua a vedere la figlia (che se non ricordo male ora ha 4 o 5 anni) regolarmente, come amico della madre e a provvedere a lei economicamente. stimo molto più lui che sa accontentarsi di uno "zio giovanni" di uno che a tutti i costi si vuole imporre non curandosi della felicità della figlia.


ma chi se ne frega dergli altri casi? forse non mi sono spiegato bene...intendo voluta una volta che lei è rimasta incinta, precauzioni o non precauzioni..non è stata pianificata ma mi pare una volta incinta la madrte la bimba sia stata voluta...
felicità della figlia è crescere con un uomo che potrebbe da un momento all'altro scaricarla come un pacco rispetto ad un padre che la vuole?


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> l'ho letto anche io , ma ho percepito altro


 ma tu...fossi la bambina...vorresti saperlo o no con chi vivi? cerca di non pensare cosa è meglio che tu pensi per la bambina, ma cosa vorresti se fossi in lei....io vorrei mille e mille volte sapere...piuttosto che poi disprezzare tutti una volta saputa la verità...


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se lui volesse andare dal giudice secondo me lo avrebbe scritto. per me vuole fare quello che ha dichiarato, nè più nè meno, fino a quando non scriverà che ha diverse intenzioni. io non gli ficco parole nè intenzioni in bocca.


 l'abbiamo fato entrambi...ma in ogni caso il test è necessario per il riconoscimento della bimba come propria indipendentemente dalla volontà della madre...della somiglianza se ne fa una cippa...


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> per farla breve...ci siamo innamorati perdutamente,lei sposata da anni,io no, non poteva aver figli ma...con me invece c'è stato il miracolo, panico e paure ci hanno travolto , ma anche molta felicità, abbiamo deciso insieme di andare avanti ,ho commesso solo un grande errore di non mettere delle condizioni,alla nascita,cioè che la nostra relazione venisse messa alla luce,per non nasconderci,per sentirmi chiamare "papa",invece...ora vedo crescere il frutto del nostro amore solo da lontano e, ne soffro tantissimo,mentre lei..cerca di tornare ad essere la brava mogliettina....sto malissimo


 bambina non programmata ma voluta....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ...ho provato tempo fa a lasciar perdere,ma lei nel momento del bisogno o dello sconforto , mi  cerca, e* io che continuo ad amarla gli do corda* , per poi ritornare solo


lui torna per amore di lei, non della figlia



gianf ha detto:


> siamo daccordo nel fare il test...*non voglio più avere alcun dubbio*


vuole fare il test di paternità per non avere più dubbi,non per andare dal giudice.



gianf ha detto:


> è la mia fotocopia di quando ero piccolo, comunque ora mi sto informando sul test di paternità,
> comunque se è mia figlia che faccio? parlo metto tutto in piazza, mi suicido..o cos'altro?



parlare, mettere tutto in piazza, suicidarsi... tra le opzioni non leggo la parola "giudice" 



gianf ha detto:


> ...sai due anni di illusioni


per due anni ha sopportato di essere un padre non padre perché era stato illuso che un giorno sarebbero diventati una coppia. nel frattempo non essere il padre gli è andato bene. se avesse vuoluto fare il padre, l'avrebbe voluto fare dal primo giorno, dalla prima ora.



gianf ha detto:


> il test lo vuole anche lei...e le sue condizioni sono che io posso vederla quando voglio,nella ma tra noi deve finire tutto



può vederla quando vuole... ottimo, no?! ah no cazzo, tra loro deve finire tutto, questo non va bene. questo perché è della figlia che si preoccupa



gianf ha detto:


> per amore ho acettato che nascesse e se tornassi indietro lo rifarei...ma ora sono proprio deluso


PER AMORE ha accettato che nascesse. non per questa grande voglia di essere padre.



gianf ha detto:


> no, perchè i dottori dicevano che non ne poteva avere quindi...





gianf ha detto:


> scusa ma non ti seguo, allora, i dott.ri dicevano che non poteva averne,ma *quando è capitato abbiamo deciso di tenerla, credendo che  tra noi sarebbe così nata una nuova famiglia*....mi sbagliavo



oplà. ancora. ok la tengo così sto con te. non ce lo leggi? io si. perché se a lui fosse interessata la figlia e solo la figlia, l'avrebbe tenuta per avere una figlia, non una famiglia, al di là di quello che la madre avrebbe fatto con il marito.



brancoleone ha detto:


> l'abbiamo fato entrambi...ma in ogni caso il test è necessario per il riconoscimento della bimba come propria indipendentemente dalla volontà della madre...della somiglianza se ne fa una cippa...


cosa abbiamo fatto entrambi?
il test lo vuole per sicurezza sua. l'ha scritto lui.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega dergli altri casi? forse non mi sono spiegato bene...intendo voluta una volta che lei è rimasta incinta, precauzioni o non precauzioni..non è stata pianificata ma mi pare una volta incinta la madrte la bimba sia stata voluta...
> *felicità della figlia è crescere con un uomo che potrebbe da un momento all'altro scaricarla come un pacco rispetto ad un padre che la vuole*?



scusa ale ma come ti permetti di dire che il padre potrebbe scaricarla da un momento all'altro come un pacco postale? chi te lo dice che non ci siano le stesse possibilità che lo faccia gianf? chi te lo dice che gianf non se ne rompa le palle molto prima???


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma tu...fossi la bambina...vorresti saperlo o no con chi vivi? cerca di non pensare cosa è meglio che tu pensi per la bambina, ma cosa vorresti se fossi in lei....io vorrei mille e mille volte sapere...piuttosto che poi disprezzare tutti una volta saputa la verità...


immedesimarmi nella bambina mi viene difficile , ma credo che vorrei sapere . Qullo che mi lascia perplessa in questo caso è lo scopo del raccontare la verità .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma tu...fossi la bambina...vorresti saperlo o no con chi vivi? cerca di non pensare cosa è meglio che tu pensi per la bambina, ma cosa vorresti se fossi in lei....*io vorrei mille e mille volte sapere*...piuttosto che poi disprezzare tutti una volta saputa la verità...



e perché lo vuoi tu è giusto così?
io sono stata cresciuta, allevata e amata da rosa e giampiero. se un giorno dovessi sapere che uno dei due, o entrambi, non sono i miei genitori biologici, non me ne fregherebbe un cazzo e continuerei ad amarli e a rispettarli come faccio ora che non ho mai avuto motivo di mettere in dubbio la cosa.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ale ma come ti permetti di dire che il padre potrebbe scaricarla da un momento all'altro come un pacco postale? chi te lo dice che non ci siano le stesse possibilità che lo faccia gianf? chi te lo dice che gianf non se ne rompa le palle molto prima???


gianf è suo padre...l'ha voluta perchè come la maggior parte delle persone fa figli pensando che a questi figli si dia una famiglia e non per una voglia di figli astratta...sennò a questo punto sarebbe pieno di donne che acchiappano il primo venuto e si fanno mettere incinta e poi lo scaricano senza dirgli niente della gravidanza...se non mi fossi innamorato della mia ex non avrei una figlia e non è che le avrei fatto da padre perchè la bimba mi era simpatica o mi ci ero affezionato perchè l'ho vista due volte e sapevo che non aveva una figura maschile....


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> immedesimarmi nella bambina mi viene difficile , ma credo che vorrei sapere . Qullo che mi lascia perplessa in questo caso è lo scopo del raccontare la verità .


 se lui scrivesse che si rende conto di voler essere il padre indipendentementa dai sentimenti per la madre che diresti?


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e perché lo vuoi tu è giusto così?
> io sono stata cresciuta, allevata e amata da rosa e giampiero. se un giorno dovessi sapere che uno dei due, o entrambi, non sono i miei genitori biologici, non me ne fregherebbe un cazzo e *continuerei ad amarli e a rispettarli come faccio ora *che non ho mai avuto motivo di mettere in dubbio la cosa.


mah , io credo che una verità del genere se scoperta da adulti mini anche i sentimenti e la stima verso i genitori , ma per via del segreto non della questione genetica


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mah , io credo che una verità del genere se scoperta da adulti mini anche i sentimenti e la stima verso i genitori , ma per via del segreto non della questione genetica


 infatti. senza contare che la figlia vorrebe poi poter conoscere suo padre....e ne so qualcosa...


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2009)

penso che l'unico obiettivo giusto sia quello che vede il bene della figlia ...detto questo non è affatto facile stabilire quale sia....ma mi conforta tanto la passione  di brancoleone per questa causa.
gli fa onore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mah , *io credo che una verità del genere se scoperta da adulti mini anche i sentimenti e la stima verso i genitori* , ma per via del segreto non della questione genetica


io no.



tra l'altro da piccoli si è troppo piccoli e non va bene, da adolescenti si è adolescenti e non va bene, da adulti si è adulti e non va bene. allora meglio non dirlo mai o fare crescere un bambino/a mettendo subito in chiaro che quelli che ha davanti non sono i propri genitori. non mi sembra una buona mossa. il bambino potrebbe non capire. l'adulto DEVE capire e deve capire anhce il perché del segreto, se adulto vuole essere considerato.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

un conto è poi essere adottati da uno o da tutte e due i genitori essendo tutti e due consapevoli di ciò che si è fatti ed un altro è magari scoprire che uno dei due ha ingannato l'altro coniuge....insieme ad un terzo e cioè il padre biologico...forse la stima e il rispetto se ne andrebbero a farsi fottere....


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *io no*.
> 
> 
> 
> tra l'altro da piccoli si è troppo piccoli e non va bene, da adolescenti si è adolescenti e non va bene, da adulti si è adulti e non va bene. allora meglio non dirlo mai o fare crescere un bambino/a mettendo subito in chiaro che quelli che ha davanti non sono i propri genitori. non mi sembra una buona mossa. il bambino potrebbe non capire.* l'adulto DEVE capire e deve capire anhce il perché del segreto*, se adulto vuole essere considerato.


ma dai ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!

non la vedo così semplice


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> gianf è suo padre...*l'ha voluta perchè come la maggior parte delle persone fa figli pensando che a questi figli si dia una famiglia* e non per una voglia di figli astratta...sennò a questo punto sarebbe pieno di donne che acchiappano il primo venuto e si fanno mettere incinta e poi lo scaricano senza dirgli niente della gravidanza...se non mi fossi innamorato della mia ex non avrei una figlia e non è che le avrei fatto da padre perchè la bimba mi era simpatica o mi ci ero affezionato perchè l'ho vista due volte e sapevo che non aveva una figura maschile....


ma ci prendiamo per il culo o cosa ale? non puoi pensare una cosa del genere se uno dei genitori naturali è sentimentalmente impegnato in un altro rapporto tanto più se ci si trova davanti a una persona sposata!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se fai l'amante devi fare l'amante. se vuoi una famiglia ti cerchi una persona single


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> se lui scrivesse che si rende conto di voler essere il padre indipendentementa dai sentimenti per la madre che diresti?


gli direi di parlare con un terapeuta infantile , è una situazione troppo complicata e necessita di consigli su come e cosa fare nelle tempistiche "migliori"


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che l'unico obiettivo giusto sia quello che vede il bene della figlia ...detto questo non è affatto facile stabilire quale sia....ma mi conforta tanto la passione di brancoleone per questa causa.
> gli fa onore


 non è questione di onore....ho una figlia che potrebbe (e lo ha anche minimnamente espresso) voler conoscere suo padre e questo non mi fa paura perchè (causa *anche* di forza maggiore) mia figlia sa tutto già da piccola ma alla fine la decisione di dirle tutto una volta che sarebbe stata in grado di capire l'avevamo già presa...


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma ci prendiamo per il culo o cosa ale? non puoi pensare una cosa del genere se uno dei genitori naturali è sentimentalmente impegnato in un altro rapporto tanto più se ci si trova davanti a una persona sposata!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e quindi?credi che lui l'avrebbe voluta se lei gli avesse detto da subito non avrebbe mai lasciato il marito? ti innamori per fare dei figli o fai dei figli perchè ti sei innamorato?


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> e quindi?credi che lui l'avrebbe voluta se lei gli avesse detto da subito non avrebbe mai lasciato il marito? ti innamori per fare dei figli o fai dei figli perchè ti sei innamorato?



facciamo a capirci: non è stato lui a volerla eh.
se anche lui avesse detto "non la voglio" lei secondo te avrebbe abortito? che cazzo ha voluto lui? come la sua volontà può avere interferito sulla decisione di lei di portare avanti la gravidanza, di grazia?


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

e vorrei dire che nulla (secondo me) è peggio della menzogna e della malafede...sapere di essere nati in queste condizioni è terribile....non saperlo però credo sia peggio nella misura in cui non vi è certezza che tale segreto non venga mai rivelato o esca fuori.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> facciamo a capirci: non è stato lui a volerla eh.
> se anche lui avesse detto "non la voglio" lei secondo te avrebbe abortito? che cazzo ha voluto lui? come la sua volontà può avere interferito sulla decisione di lei di portare avanti la gravidanza, di grazia?


 nessuna...ma non credo sarebbe ora in questa condizione....se ne fregherebbe allegramente ma così non è...non vorrebbe vederla, non vorrebbe fare il test, non vorrebbbe fare il padre....conta questo o non conta un cazzo? se il marito l'avesse scoperto e lei non saprebbe come mantenerte la figlia cosa diresti per il bene di questa figlia?


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Settembre 2009)

torno fra un po'...ho delle cose da sbrigare....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> nessuna...ma non credo sarebbe ora in questa condizione....se ne fregherebbe allegramente ma così non è...non vorrebbe vederla, non vorrebbe fare il test, non vorrebbbe fare il padre....conta questo o non conta un cazzo? *se il marito l'avesse scoperto e lei non saprebbe come mantenerte la figlia cosa diresti per il bene di questa figlia*?


ale a me nessuno fa cambiare idea: fare il test, fare il padre, ecc ecc, sono solo cose che vuole per stare con la madre. l'ha scritto, dai...

se avesse scritto che vuole essere padre a prescindere, che non gliene frega della madre, conterebbe tantissimo. così mi sembra un capriccio.

che la madre provveda a lei.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> finalm ente qualcuno che, secondo me, dice qualcosa di sensato


e certo. gli altri tutti coglioni.
Che due palle però


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

a me pari tu ale fuori di mela.
questo ha accettato una relazione  con una donna sposata, dichiarata impossibilitata ad avere figli.
quindi 
a) se scegli di fare l'amante fai l'amante
b) il tuo sogno non era certo una bambina con questa signora 
c) dopo 2 anni vieni fuori a dire mi somiglia è mia??
ma siamo seri.
se volevi fare il padre non ti mettevi con una donna sposata ma ti facevi una famiglia con una donna che ti amasse
d) il marito si sta sbattendo da 2 anni per mantenere sua figlia.
ora arriva lui e tutto finito?


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me pari tu ale fuori di mela.
> questo ha accettato una relazione con una donna sposata, dichiarata impossibilitata ad avere figli.
> quindi
> a) se scegli di fare l'amante fai l'amante
> ...


Ma te lo detto. E' invidia..non amore. Se voleva fare il padre di famiglia non andava con una sposata.
I padri e le madri esistono per i figli, e non viceversa. questa bambina non può colmare le sue lacune esistenziali, le sue ansie da quarantenne rimasto solo, con una mano davanti e l'altra di dietro.
Se amasse quella bambina, starebbe zitto, e non penserebbe di tormentare la madre con inutili ricatti
Tanto non può avere una famiglia che NON è mai stata sua. Disruggendo la serenità degli altri, non si cosrtuisce la propria.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma te lo detto. E' invidia..non amore. Se voleva fare il padre di famiglia non andava con una sposata.
> I padri e le madri esistono per i figli, e non viceversa. questa bambina non può colmare le sue lacune esistenziali, le sue ansie da quarantenne rimasto solo, con una mano davanti e l'altra di dietro.
> Se amasse quella bambina, starebbe zitto, e non penserebbe di tormentare la madre con inutili ricatti
> Tanto non può avere una famiglia che NON è mai stata sua.* Disruggendo la serenità degli altri, non si cosrtuisce la propria.*


dopo quel che si legge qui bisognerebbe metterlo a caratteri cubitali in home page


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma te lo detto. E' invidia..non amore. Se voleva fare il padre di famiglia non andava con una sposata.
> I padri e le madri esistono per i figli, e non viceversa. questa bambina non può colmare le sue lacune esistenziali, le sue ansie da quarantenne rimasto solo, con una mano davanti e l'altra di dietro.
> Se amasse quella bambina, starebbe zitto, e non penserebbe di tormentare la madre con inutili ricatti
> Tanto non può avere una famiglia che NON è mai stata sua. *Disruggendo la serenità degli altri, non si cosrtuisce la propria*.

























































vuoi essere la mia amante? (niente figli però)


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vuoi essere la mia amante? (niente figli però)


Certo. I figli già li ho


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Certo. I figli già li ho


io no e poi mi tocherebbe spacciarli ad asu per suoi


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io no e poi mi tocherebbe spacciarli ad asu per suoi


ma se sono castrata come un caprone


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se sono castrata come un caprone


azz. sempre più difficile. allo spirito santo saresti disposta a credere, amor?


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

certo asu che io mollerei quella racchia di angelo, ci prova con tutte  

	
	
		
		
	


	








vieni da me e stiamo viscine viscine


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo asu che io mollerei quella racchia di angelo, ci prova con tutte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io scherzo e lei lo sa e tu la devi smettere di metter zizzania sai?


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io scherzo e lei lo sa e tu la devi smettere di metter zizzania sai?


ma a te è passato l'herpes ?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo asu che io mollerei quella racchia di angelo, ci prova con tutte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io scherzo e lei lo sa e tu la devi smettere di metter zizzania sai?


si si, non sono storie serie, con mia moglie non faccio più l'amore da una vita, siamo separati in casa......tzè ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

*che scema!*



sperella ha detto:


> ma a te è passato l'herpes ?


ma pistocchedda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si si, non sono storie serie, con mia moglie non faccio più l'amore da una vita, siamo separati in casa......tzè ....


 
non ho mai detto di non fare l'amore con mia moglie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e tra l'altro non ci siamo ancora sposate. lei continua a trovare scuse


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

vieni asu, molla sta racchia e torna cummè...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vieni asu, molla sta racchia e torna cummè...


l'amore vincerà sulle vostre cattiverie


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'amore vincerà sulle vostre cattiverie


ma questa faccina ha i polmoni fuori ?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'amore vincerà sulle vostre cattiverie


col piffero! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








torno  da brugoletta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma questa faccina ha i polmoni fuori ?


ma non sono due persone di profilo che si tengono per mano?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> col piffero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok.

rendimi ciò che è mio e gli orecchini di mia nonna.































irisssssssss, pistoccheddaaaaaaaaaaaaa, sono tutta vostraaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> col piffero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questo non è un albergo.
 io c'ho il ganzo, pussa via


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> questo non è un albergo.
> io c'ho il ganzo, pussa via


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> questo non è un albergo.
> *io c'ho il ganzo, pussa via*


 
che zozzona però


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

son mica qui a raccattar tutte le cornutazze del circondario


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

ho bisogno di stare un po' da sola, di ritrovarmi..
voglio fare l'ascetina catartica anch'io..


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho bisogno di stare un po' da sola, di ritrovarmi..
> voglio fare l'ascetina catartica anch'io..


vuoi librarti  un pò insieme?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

*e come disse la volpe*



Asudem ha detto:


> ho bisogno di stare un po' da sola, di ritrovarmi..
> voglio fare l'ascetina catartica anch'io..


quell'uva è acerba


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vuoi librarti  un pò insieme?


no grazie, mi libro da sola verso l'alto


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho bisogno di stare un po' da sola, di ritrovarmi..
> voglio fare l'ascetina catartica anch'io..


certo , meglio dell'amore di plastica


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> certo , meglio dell'amore di plastica


 

in quel caso bisogna aprirsi gli orizzonti

a me li hanno aperti tempo fa brugoletta e asu


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in quel caso bisogna aprirsi gli orizzonti
> 
> a me li hanno aperti tempo fa brugoletta e asu


credevo che carmen bastasse


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> credevo che carmen bastasse


lei ha proposto. loro mi hanno aiutata


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> *io sono del " ogniuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità*" e vada avanti per la strada che ha voluto imboccare...peccato che sia solo io a pensarla così


Appunto tu ti sei preso una bella responsabilità, generare un figlio in una situazione senza alcuna possibilità di vero "controllo"... ora la devi accettare. Non vorrai scombinarla. I dadi sono stati gettati, non puoi più far nulla se non far saltare l'intero tavolo da gioco. E non credo proprio sia il caso... lascia che l'altro uomo faccia il padre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

Gianf ma tu avevi scritto qui quando lei era rimasta incinta?
Allora ti era stato detto cosa fare.
Mica puoi pretendere di modificare una situazione a spese di una bambina senza il consenso della madre dopo tre anni?


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> è la mia fotocopia di quando ero piccolo, comunque ora mi sto informando sul test di paternità,
> comunque se è mia figlia che faccio? parlo metto tutto in piazza, mi suicido..o cos'altro?


Io dissento, secondo me hai il sacrosanto diritto di riconoscere tuo figlio....lei si inc....e a te importa ora più di lei o di lui? Comunque è anche vero che turbare dopo anni una situazione tale si potrebbe ritorcere proprio contro tua figlia...e "sorvegliarla" da lontano e farlo quando crescerà e sarà abbasdtanza grande da poter scegliere lei? tu da qui a quando avrai 100 anni potrai chiederlo per legge quel test...l'unico problema ora è che tiperdi la sua infanzia...devi capire se preferisci esser egoista e vivertela o altruista e rimandare la "conoscenza"...............io sgozzerei la mamma!!!


----------



## Old gianf (9 Settembre 2009)

scusate....certo che vorrei questa famiglia anche se nata con "l'ingano",(il perdono esiste x chi sinceramente si pente ),certo che desididero essere chiamato papa,certo che desidero prendermi la mie responsabilità di padre, certo che desidero vivere con loro ogni giorno, magari non averrà mai , non potrò mai obbligarla ad amarmi e desiderare tutto ciò con me, io comunque mi sento responsabile del futuro della mia bimba,un altro la sta crescendo..io ( credo ) di dover essere in modo discreto vicino a lei per assicurarmi che non subisca nulla di male , abbia la giusta educazione, sia seguita nei passi dalla sua vita in modo conscenzioso, non sia abbandonata a se stessa in mezzo ad una strada,perchè se non ci penserà la madre o il padre a tutto questo, io devo esserci, devo essere il discreto guardiano. Sarà che i miei genitori mi hanno sempre insegnato di prendermi le responsabilità di ciò che facevo,di affrontare i problemi,di non cercare sempre la via più semplice per scappare,di guardarmi allo specchio senza abassare lo sguardo,sarà per tutto questo che ora vorrei una madre diversa,che prendesse la decisione di dire la verità al suo compagno,( vittima più grande di questa situazione),che ripulisse la sua coscenza, decididendo anche di non volermi più al suo fianco se è questo che desidera ,di tirare fuori le palle ,(inizierei veramente a stimarla), prendere sua figlia rimboccarsi le maniche e iniziare una nuova vità ma non più basata sulla menzonia come ora, per permettermi di vivere alla luce del sole con mia figlia, poi quello che averrà negli anni nessuno potrà saperlo, ma un giorno mia figlia così potrà giudicarmi, disprezzarmi, amarmi,perdonarmi o cos'altro, ma saprà la verità....saprà che non l'ho abbandonata,che non me ne sono fregato , che non ho scelto la via più facile.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> scusate....certo che vorrei questa famiglia anche se nata con "l'ingano",(il perdono esiste x chi sinceramente si pente ),certo che desididero essere chiamato papa,certo che desidero prendermi la mie responsabilità di padre, certo che desidero vivere con loro ogni giorno, magari non averrà mai , non potrò mai obbligarla ad amarmi e desiderare tutto ciò con me, io comunque mi sento responsabile del futuro della mia bimba,un altro la sta crescendo..io ( credo ) di dover essere in modo discreto vicino a lei per assicurarmi che non subisca nulla di male , abbia la giusta educazione, sia seguita nei passi dalla sua vita in modo conscenzioso, non sia abbandonata a se stessa in mezzo ad una strada,perchè se non ci penserà la madre o il padre a tutto questo, io devo esserci, devo essere il discreto guardiano. Sarà che i miei genitori mi hanno sempre insegnato di prendermi le responsabilità di ciò che facevo,di affrontare i problemi,di non cercare sempre la via più semplice per scappare,di guardarmi allo specchio senza abassare lo sguardo,sarà per tutto questo che ora vorrei una madre diversa,che prendesse la decisione di dire la verità al suo compagno,( vittima più grande di questa situazione),che ripulisse la sua coscenza, decididendo anche di non volermi più al suo fianco se è questo che desidera ,di tirare fuori le palle ,(inizierei veramente a stimarla), prendere sua figlia rimboccarsi le maniche e iniziare una nuova vità ma non più basata sulla menzonia come ora, per permettermi di vivere alla luce del sole con mia figlia, poi quello che averrà negli anni nessuno potrà saperlo, ma un giorno mia figlia così potrà giudicarmi, disprezzarmi, amarmi,perdonarmi o cos'altro, ma saprà la verità....saprà che non l'ho abbandonata,che non me ne sono fregato , che non ho scelto la via più facile.....


 Eri tu ad aver postato 3 anni fa?
I tempi corrispondono.


----------



## Old gianf (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eri tu ad aver postato 3 anni fa?
> I tempi corrispondono.


no


----------



## Old gianf (9 Settembre 2009)

ah qualcun altro....è stato fregatooooooooooooo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> no





gianf ha detto:


> ah qualcun altro....è stato fregatooooooooooooo?


Stessa identica storia postata ai tempi della gravidanza.

Io personalmente credo più a una paternità non biologica vissuta che a una naturale che, per varie circostanze, non può essere vissuta.
Credo che tu potresti chiedere le analisi e, una volta avuta la sicurezza, chiedere di veder riconosciuti i tuoi diritti.
Però è chiaro che le conseguenze più probabili sarebbero la fine del matrimonio di lei e la possibilità di vedere regolarmente la bambina con la madre che ti odia.
Vuoi essere padre con queste conseguenze per la bambina?
L'idea di vederla come amico di famiglia mi lascia piuttosto perplessa come tutte le situazioni ambigue.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Settembre 2009)

Ho letto solo metà del thread quindi potrei scrivere una cosa che già avete scritto...
Siamo sicuri che la signora non fosse certa che il problema di sterilità riguardasse SOLO il marito, e non abbia usato Gianf per concepire questa bambina?
Una volta rimasta incinta ha tenuto sia il bimbo sia il marito...

Sarà che credo poco ai miracoli...


----------



## Old gianf (9 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io dissento, secondo me hai il sacrosanto diritto di riconoscere tuo figlio....lei si inc....e a te importa ora più di lei o di lui? Comunque è anche vero che turbare dopo anni una situazione tale si potrebbe ritorcere proprio contro tua figlia...e "sorvegliarla" da lontano e farlo quando crescerà e sarà abbasdtanza grande da poter scegliere lei? tu da qui a quando avrai 100 anni potrai chiederlo per legge quel test...l'unico problema ora è che tiperdi la sua infanzia...devi capire se preferisci esser egoista e vivertela o altruista e rimandare la "conoscenza"...............io sgozzerei la mamma!!!


se fossi egoista non sarei qui a sfogarmi, ma avrei fatto già un macello...e fancu....a tutti, invece mi torgo le budella stringo i denti...ma è giusto? alla fine solo io sto pagando per tutti...


----------



## Old gianf (9 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ho letto solo metà del thread quindi potrei scrivere una cosa che già avete scritto...
> Siamo sicuri che la signora non fosse certa che il problema di sterilità riguardasse SOLO il marito, e non abbia usato Gianf per concepire questa bambina?
> Una volta rimasta incinta ha tenuto sia il bimbo sia il marito...
> 
> Sarà che credo poco ai miracoli...


tanto di certificati medici...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> se fossi egoista non sarei qui a sfogarmi, ma avrei fatto già un macello...e fancu....a tutti, invece mi torgo le budella stringo i denti...ma è giusto? alla fine solo io sto pagando per tutti...


No. Paga per tutti questa bimba, figlia di una madre adultera ed irresponsabile.
E scusa la schiettezza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> tanto di certificati medici...


 Quando ho avuto la prima figlia ero in camera con una signora al secondo parto che era stata dichiarata sterile.


----------



## Old gianf (9 Settembre 2009)

tanto di certificati medici...anche perchè se una coppia sposata da anni e si scopre che il marito non è fertile,non se lo tengono nascosto, e se così fosse ora lui qualche domanda se la sarebbe fatta..


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> tanto di certificati medici...


Che certificavano la sterilità di LEI?

Perchè poteva essere anche una somma di fattori: Spermatozoi pigri più minore fertilità per motivi...che so... anagrafici?


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> No. Paga per tutti questa bimba, figlia di una madre adultera ed irresponsabile.
> E scusa la schiettezza.


se non saprà mai la verità..per lei sarà tutto normale...ma richiedo nuovamente è giusto che non la sappia?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> tanto di certificati medici...anche perchè se una coppia sposata da anni e si scopre che il marito non è fertile,non se lo tengono nascosto, e se così fosse ora lui qualche domanda se la sarebbe fatta..


Magari lui non era sterile al 100% ...
Ci sono tante cause che possono interferire sulla fertilità maschile senza comprometterla del tutto...


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Che certificavano la sterilità di LEI?
> 
> Perchè poteva essere anche una somma di fattori: Spermatozoi pigri più minore fertilità per motivi...che so... anagrafici?


si la sterilità di lei


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> tanto di certificati medici...anche perchè se una coppia sposata da anni e si scopre che il marito non è fertile,non se lo tengono nascosto, e se così fosse ora lui qualche domanda se la sarebbe fatta..


 Mi sembra strano che tu sia poco informato.
Le analisi si fanno molto prima di nove anni e un uomo non fertile ha generalmente spermatozoi poco mobili e scarsi questo rende altamente improbabile, ma non impossibile la gravidanza.
Di quali certificati (meglio diagnosi) parli se poi devi fare ragionamenti per escludere che si parlasse di infertilità di lui?
Sai che per la fecondazione in vitro lei si deve sottoporre a cure ormonali pesanti anche se fertile e che la fecondazione eterologa non è consentita in Italia?
Non escludere di essere stato usato.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> se non saprà mai la verità..per lei sarà tutto normale...ma richiedo nuovamente è giusto che non la sappia?


Dipende...
Se tu vedi in quel matrimonio (tradimento a parte) una coppia solida e felice... potresti prendere in considerazione l'idea di lasciare che la bimba siano loro a crescerla...
Non so che dire... è una situazione delicata... Io come donna non avrei agito in questo modo... oltre all'inganno dell'infedeltà, anche una finta paternità... Sinceramente mi dispiace per il marito.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pensa a cosa è meglio per quella creatura, non cosa è meglio per te...


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

un alto dubbio che mi assale...ma se io ritroverò ancora la forza,e un'altra compagna,dovrei dirle di tutto ciò? io che sono sempre per la sincerità si...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> un alto dubbio che mi assale...ma se io ritroverò ancora la forza,e un'altra compagna,dovrei dirle di tutto ciò? io che sono sempre per la sincerità si...


Non sei l'unico uomo che non cresce i suoi figli.
La situazione è particolare, ma credo che verresti capito.
Ma hai letto tutto?


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Dipende...
> Se tu vedi in quel matrimonio (tradimento a parte) una coppia solida e felice... potresti prendere in considerazione l'idea di lasciare che la bimba siano loro a crescerla...
> Non so che dire... è una situazione delicata... Io come donna non avrei agito in questo modo... oltre all'inganno dell'infedeltà, anche una finta paternità... Sinceramente mi dispiace per il marito.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Gianf ti devo fare delle domandacce:

1) Hai mai visto questi certificati?
2) se la risposta è sì: Hai chiesto tu di vederli o lo ha fatto spontaneamente lei?
3) te li ha fatti vedere DOPO aver saputo che era incinta?
4) quanto anni ha lei?
5) da quanto tempo eravate amanti?

Scusa, non è un terzo grado, è per capire...


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Dipende...
> Se tu vedi in quel matrimonio (tradimento a parte) una coppia solida e felice... potresti prendere in considerazione l'idea di lasciare che la bimba siano loro a crescerla...
> Non so che dire... è una situazione delicata... Io come donna non avrei agito in questo modo... oltre all'inganno dell'infedeltà, anche una finta paternità... Sinceramente mi dispiace per il marito.
> 
> ...


si penso sempre a cosa è meglio per la bimba...magari tra anni,la moglie cacciata dal marito viene abussare alla mia porta e pretendere, chissà magari anch'io avro una famiglia..che mi piglierà a calci è sarò nuovamente nel bordo del burrone...


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Gianf ti devo fare delle domandacce:
> 
> 1) Hai mai visto questi certificati?
> 2) se la risposta è sì: Hai chiesto tu di vederli o lo ha fatto spontaneamente lei?
> ...


mai visti..ma tutti sapevano della loro situazione
40 tutti e due, amanti da 4,e pirla io che ho sempre accettato la sua versione :"non è ancora il momento di andarmene da casa non ci riesco"


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> si penso sempre a cosa è meglio per la bimba...magari tra anni,la moglie cacciata dal marito viene abussare alla mia porta e pretendere, chissà magari anch'io avro una famiglia..che mi piglierà a calci è sarò nuovamente nel bordo del burrone...


non è da escludere purtroppo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> mai visti..ma tutti sapevano della loro situazione
> 40 tutti e due, amanti da 4,e pirla io che ho sempre accettato la sua versione :"non è ancora il momento di andarmene da casa non ci riesco"


 Se tu sei certo di volerti assumere tutte le responsabilità parla chiaramente con lei.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Lei ha voluto chiudere con te subito dopo la gravidanza?


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lei ha voluto chiudere con te subito dopo la gravidanza?


si... sono stato malissimo,ma capivo che si sentiva male pure lei,non sono stato capace di infierire,non volevo finisse in un vortice depressivo,che peggiorasse la situazione e mi sono fatto da parte,poi un giorno è venuta a cercarmi..e da abbiamo ripreso a vederci, con le mie ansie,domande,richiesta di spiegazioni, la sua unica preoccupazione è che parli,ho cercato di troncare il tutto è sempre tornata,e io sapendo che ha mia figlia mi sono sempre lasciato convincere, ora inizio a pensare che non ama nemmeno sua figlia si nasconde dietro a lei per pararsi il culo...


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se tu sei certo di volerti assumere tutte le responsabilità parla chiaramente con lei.


già parlato con lei..inizia una crisi di pianto che mi strugge


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Non so... non so come interpretare il suo comportamento.
Purtroppo sono prevenuta... continuo ad avere questa sensazione che lei ti abbia usato per avere la bambina, ma la verità puoi saperla solo tu...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ad ogni modo, se decidi di lasciare la bimba in quella famiglia, un domani prepara la tua nuova compagna a questa situazione... come dicevi tu, non è detto che lei non si ripresenti al tuo uscio...


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

ho anche provato a dirle..che così non può andare avanti, ma che io non posso nascondere questa cosa alla donna che riterrò importante nella mia vita,con la quale ricostruire qualcosa, ...non va bene, nuovamente crisi di pianto,la paura che venga a galla tutto x lei è tanta ,ma che devo fare...mi rimane il suicidio? o di rimanere in questa situazione di stallo permanente


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

che lei desiderasse tantissimo un figlio è indubbio...ma pensavo riconoscesse il nostro amore...e che io fossi il suo giusto compagno x una nuova vita insieme...invece


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

...vado a dormire ciao a tutti e grazie...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ...mi rimane il suicidio?








  tiè

Intanto tu alla tua nuova compagna dirai quello che vuoi, non è lei che deve decidere!
Certo, magari eviterai di dare dati anagrafici perchè non si sa mai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ora il problema è la bimba.

Tu sei certo di avere tempo, voglia, disponibilità economiche adeguati per crescerla senza il minimo appoggio della madre che probabilmente ti odierà?
Io non capisco una cosa...
Se tradiva il marito non gliene fregava poi molto, l'unica figlia che ha...è tua... Perchè non si è separata e non si è rifatta una famiglia con te?
E' questo che mi lascia dei dubbi, che mi fa credere che tu sia stato usato...


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> tiè
> 
> Intanto tu alla tua nuova compagna dirai quello che vuoi, non è lei che deve decidere!
> Certo, magari eviterai di dare dati anagrafici perchè non si sa mai...
> ...


si lo penso...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> si lo penso...


Non so che dirti... Non è una situazione facile.
Intanto prova a dormire, dicono che la notte porti consiglio...


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

dovevo mettere delle condizioni per acconsentire alla sua nascita...ma intanto non sarei stato capace di farla abortire ugualmente...


----------



## Old gianf (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non so che dirti... Non è una situazione facile.
> Intanto prova a dormire, dicono che la notte porti consiglio...


è da un pò che non dormo sonni tranquilli... che ho perso 15 kg...magari il signore mi fa un favore....chissà


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ah qualcun altro....è stato fregatooooooooooooo?


 
tu non sei stato fregato.
sei stato stupido, e siccome lei non ti vuole più ora ti attacchi alla bambina.
secondo me, scusa,  ma è vergognoso.
dovevi prenderti prima le tue responsabilità.
peraltro cammuffare il tuo rancore per il fatto che lei non  ti vuole più con un ritardato senso di paternità secondo me è veramente indecente.
da questa donna non volevi un figlio, sapevi che lei non poteva averne e ora usi indecentemente la bambina per tenere un contatto con lei.
cresci


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu non sei stato fregato.
> sei stato stupido, e siccome lei non ti vuole più ora ti attacchi alla bambina.
> secondo me, scusa, ma è vergognoso.
> dovevi prenderti prima le tue responsabilità.
> ...


Quoto la racchia.
Cresci e non rompere le scatole a quella famiglia. 
Fattene una tua. L'nvidia corrode più dell'amore non ricambiato, e tu ne sei un esempio.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

vi trovo troppo severe e intolleranti.
Se la situazione fosse capovolta e fosse una madre ad avere lasciato il figlio e poi se ne fosse pentita??
direste le stesse cose??
non dico sconvolgere e rovinare l' altra famiglia ma che nemmeno possa lamentarsi o soffrire per il fatto di dovere rinunciare ad una figlia mi sembra un po' esagerato


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi trovo troppo severe e intolleranti.
> Se la situazione fosse capovolta e fosse una madre ad avere lasciato il figlio e poi se ne fosse pentita??
> direste le stesse cose??
> non dico sconvolgere e rovinare l' altra famiglia ma che nemmeno possa lamentarsi o soffrire per il fatto di dovere rinunciare ad una figlia mi sembra un po' esagerato


se fosse la madre avrei detto le stesse identiche parole.
secondo te come si fa a non sconvolgere e rovinare l'altra famiglia??
a sua figlia ha rinunciato 2 anni fa,  questo tardivo senso di paternità è solo il pretesto per non perdere lei


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se fosse la madre avrei detto le stesse identiche parole.
> secondo te come si fa a non sconvolgere e rovinare l'altra famiglia??
> a sua figlia ha rinunciato 2 anni fa, *questo tardivo senso di paternità è solo il pretesto per non perdere lei*


Sì credo anch'io.


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi trovo troppo severe e intolleranti.
> Se la situazione fosse capovolta e fosse una madre ad avere lasciato il figlio e poi se ne fosse pentita??
> direste le stesse cose??
> non dico sconvolgere e rovinare l' altra famiglia ma che nemmeno possa lamentarsi o soffrire per il fatto di dovere rinunciare ad una figlia mi sembra un po' esagerato


 Si. Se il figlio ha un padre ed una madre, è bene lasciarlo in pace. Che ognuno si tenga i propri pentimenti in silenzio, e non li rovesci sull'unica vittima innocentel. E poi Gianf non è neanche sicuro di essere il padre, lo sospetta, lo desidera ora, che vede la donna allontanarsi.
Il caso di una ragazza madre, costretta dalle difficili circostanze ad abbandonare il proprio bimbo dopo il parto, è diversa. Gianf non ha partorito nessuno, e solo oggi agita diritti che probabilmente no ha.
Il test del DNa è una gran frescaccia..non si ama un figlio in base alle risultanze di un test. Si ama chi si è desiderato, cresciuto ed amato. 
Ed il marito di quella donna ama quella bambina, e ne è ricambiato. Con o senza test.
I figli si meritano. Gianf con il suo atteggiamento tentennante e poco chiaro, non marita quella bambina.
E' ancora in tempo a farsi una famiglia propria, senza distruggere la vita di nessuno.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> *I figli si meritano. Gianf con il suo atteggiamento tentennante e poco chiaro, non marita quella bambina*.
> E' ancora in tempo a farsi una famiglia propria, senza distruggere la vita di nessuno.


quoto la racchiona.
e ribadisco, non ha voluto quella figlia, era convinto che lei non potesse averne


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Vorrei fare dei casi limite e capire che ne pensate:
1) una madre lascia la figlia in ospedale. la figlia è frutto di un adulterio, il marito vive fuori ma tornerà, lei lascia la figlia per non rivelare il tradimento. dopo due anni vuole cercarla perchè non può avere altri figli o per altre ragioni. che pensereste?
2) due coppie all'ospedale hanno il primogenito che gli viene scambiato. dopo due anni si accorgono della cosa, cosa gli consigliereste?
3) la situazione di gianf, identica, ma con la bambina di 6 mesi o con lui che solo ora si rende conto che la figlia è sua. cosa consigliereste?

Io credo che solo lui possa decidere se vuole la figlia oppure no, se gli basta avere notizie tramite le madre e vederla come amico oppure vuol crescerla e tenersi l'odio della madre. 
Una volta che avrà deciso questo sapremo anche se ama davvero questa figlia o ama di più la madre. 
che credo sia il punto centrale: se la vuole davvero è giusto che ricorra alla legge (sigifica soldi, spese, avvocati, anni, problemi per quella famiglia e  immagine pubblica diversa). se invece è un mezzo per arrivare alla madre o un capriccio dei 40anni, allora non farà tutta questa fatica e avremo la risposta.


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

Oddio, Grande..è un romanzo d'appendice, questo!!!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Oddio, Grande..è un romanzo d'appendice, questo!!!








 mi diletto!
PS il caso 2) è vero, l'ho letto sui giornali, non so come abbiano fatto poi, poverini!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

http://www.repubblica.it/online/cronaca/scambiate/scambiate/scambiate.html


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ho anche provato a dirle..che così non può andare avanti, ma che io non posso nascondere questa cosa alla donna che riterrò importante nella mia vita,con la quale ricostruire qualcosa, ...non va bene, nuovamente crisi di pianto,la paura che venga a galla tutto x lei è tanta ,ma che devo fare...mi rimane il suicidio? o di rimanere in questa situazione di stallo permanente


Io conosco una coppia con figlio ormai trentenne che porta il cognome del primo marito di lei ...ma è identico al marito attuale.
Lei si è separata quando il figlio aveva qualche anno. Il padre legale credo che abbia solo lasciato il cognome.
E' proprio impossibile per lei pensare a una separazione? 
Il vedere la bambina da "amico" lo trovo da brividi.


----------



## Old gianf (11 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu non sei stato fregato.
> sei stato stupido, e siccome lei non ti vuole più ora ti attacchi alla bambina.
> secondo me, scusa,  ma è vergognoso.
> dovevi prenderti prima le tue responsabilità.
> ...


ma che rancore...chi ha detto che non mi vuole più? in questo momento è confusa,sai quante volte ho detto basta, ed è tornata a cercarmi?specialmente quando la piccola non stava bene? rileggi bene i passaggi di prima,
io vorrei solo chiarezza e sincerità,se suo marito sapesse tutto e la perdonasse e lei volesse continuare a vivere con lui, io non avrei nulla in contrario, certo che ne soffrirei, ma amare non è costringere,e io non sto costringendo o ricattando nessuno,vorrei solo ragionare,capire,
almeno anch'io avrei la possibilità di star insieme a mia figlia in modo più libero,più trasparente, non ho detto che voglio strapparla e traumatizzarla,non sono un mostro senza cuore, non ci penso proprio a dirle, ora io sono tuo padre e basta,ma stando vicino piano piano che impari a conoscermi,a fidarsi di me,permettermi di aiutarla a crescere nel tempo, voglio il suo bene, e quando sarà cresciuta, potra riconoscermi come padre,potra giudicarmi , potra odiarmi,potra chiudermi la porta in faccia ma potra  anche perdonarmi, comunque potrà scegliere liberamente dove collocarmi, e sapere la VERITA'. 
Vorrei vedere cosa ne pensate se tra un termpo io mi sono rifatto una vita e magari lei mi si presenta a casa dicendomi..questa è tua figlia ora occupatene tu...ci sono solo quando c'è bisogno? ho diritto o no ad una vita serena? Se vi dicessero oggi che il padre che vi ha cresciuto non è quello vero voi che fareste? sarei riconoscente a chi mi ha allevato magari con sacrificio,sempre che sia stato un buon padre, ma andrei comunque a cercare le mie vere origini e lo vorrei sapere la verità, da dove vengo veramente è un diritto...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> Se vi dicessero oggi che il padre che vi ha cresciuto non è quello vero voi che fareste? sarei riconoscente a chi mi ha allevato magari con sacrificio,sempre che sia stato un buon padre, ma andrei comunque a cercare le mie vere origini e lo vorrei sapere la verità, da dove vengo veramente è un diritto...


Sì, concordo con te su questo. Prima il test però Gianf.


----------



## Old gianf (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, concordo con te su questo. Prima il test però Gianf.


ma è ovvio non metto su un casino senza prove sicure...poi leggendo del caso del figlio trentenne ecc ecc.. lei già mi assomiglia ora rivedendo le mie foto da piccola, più avanti che succederà? devo cambiare città perchè nessuno vedendoci possa fare uno più uno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> ma è ovvio non metto su un casino senza prove sicure...poi leggendo del caso del figlio trentenne ecc ecc.. lei già mi assomiglia ora rivedendo le mie foto da piccola, più avanti che succederà? devo cambiare città perchè nessuno vedendoci possa fare uno più uno?


 Dove abiti in una frazione di topolinia?
Mi sembra che il fatto che la bambina ti assomigli è irrilevante.
Tra l'altro non si può dire che le somiglianze da piccoli si mantengano con la crescita.
La figlia naturale di massimo ranieri (oggi più che trentenne) da bambina era identica. L'ha riconosciuta solo di recente e l'ha incontrata in trasmissione e ...la somiglianza era lievissima.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> più avanti che succederà? devo cambiare città perchè nessuno vedendoci possa fare uno più uno?


Guarda la situazione già è complicata così, ci manca solo pensare chissà cosa diranno gli altri...


----------



## Old gianf (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dove abiti in una frazione di topolinia?
> Mi sembra che il fatto che la bambina ti assomigli è irrilevante.
> Tra l'altro non si può dire che le somiglianze da piccoli si mantengano con la crescita.
> La figlia naturale di massimo ranieri (oggi più che trentenne) da bambina era identica. L'ha riconosciuta solo di recente e l'ha incontrata in trasmissione e ...la somiglianza era lievissima.


si ipotizza, poi per quel che ne sai potremmo abitare nello stesso pianerottolo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

gianf ha detto:


> si ipotizza, poi per quel che ne sai potremmo abitare nello stesso pianerottolo


 Sarebbe auspicabile un trasloco.


----------



## Old gianf (13 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sarebbe auspicabile un trasloco.


ah!!!!


----------

